# Commuting Miles Vs Business Miles



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

If this has been answered, forgive me...

Are business miles just "fare" miles (meaning only when I have a passenger) and commuting miles all the other miles I drive for business purposes (i.e.. going to pick up pax, chasing surge, driving to busier areas).

Or is everything filed under business miles (fares, additional miles for anything ride-share related).


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

begin shift, write down odometer.
end shift, write down odometer.

those were all business miles.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> begin shift, write down odometer.
> end shift, write down odometer.
> 
> those were all business miles.


That's how I did it when i owned my own taxi...
How do they know how many miles i spent crusing for a pickup without finding one..


----------



## play2008 (Sep 25, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> That's how I did it when i owned my own taxi...
> How do they know how many miles i spent crusing for a pickup without finding one..


They don't I guess:/


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

you can start from home end at home. its a bit different than say start from home go to a client then go back home. Theres a whole bunch of rules on mile deductions, for instance you cant write off commute/bussiness miles for going to and from primary work place, but theres temporary work sites you can write going to those from say like the actual primary work location office.

All i know is that car starts and ends listening to whether i should go pick up someone at my door step.


----------

